# Oneida DC remotes



## rwk47 (Jul 10, 2012)

HAs anyone found an inexpensive generic remote to replace the $40 one that Oneida sells? The remotes on my Oneida gorilla went bad after 3 years. These things are like garage door remotes. There must be a cheaper alternative. Thx


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

They must have gone up, they use to be $25. It is a two channel remote. One channel is on and the other is off. Not a generic remote.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I've seen this question come up a time or two on various forums....the consensus seems to be there isn't a readily available alternative. Seems like a clever electronic hobbyist could figure out the frequency and duplicate it, but no one has admitted it that I've seen.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are 2 types of remote controls*

RF, Radio Frequency, and IR, Infra Red which requires a "line of sight" path to the receiver.
 Read more: Remote Controls - How To Information | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/remote-controls/#ixzz20GpTdOol
​
RF controls can be used through walls and are more versatile.
Penn State has some:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LR220-3.html

It may be cheaper to just replace yours with one like that above, I donno?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It is incorporated into the magnetic starter. The longranger won't work unless you do some rewiring and you have a motor under 2 1/2 HP


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Just a suggestion......


Try to re-associate the remote with the control unit. Just follow the instructions as if it were a second remote. Then do it 3 more times. The extra 3 times should clear out the scrambled (?) programming.

It worked with my PSI remote.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

There is no associating with this remote. They have one remote they sell to everyone. All the same frequency.


----------

